# Best four-wheeler size (cc) for Big Game?



## jshuag

Looking at getting a four wheeler. My question is - how big of an engine is required when removing an elk from the back country? Specifically, when dragging out a gutted elk?

350 cc?
400 cc?
450 cc?
500 cc?
550 cc?
600 cc?
650 cc?
bigger?

2x4?
4x4?

I realize that the terrain changes but there has to be an optimum somewhere.


----------



## Fowlmouth

The size of the 4 wheeler really depends on the size of the rider. I have pulled elk out of the back country with 300 cc machines and bigger. 4 wheel drive is the only way to go when dragging animals the size of elk. I currently have a Grizzly 450 that has been good for working and playing. If I were buying a new machine I would get a Grizzly 550 or 700. ;-) 2 wheel drive 4 wheelers are great for the dunes!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I have two Polaris' for sale a 400 HO (455) and a 500 LE. Both of them are like new. Either will perform the job. I can post pics and prices later but they are both in great shape and very clean.


----------



## Old Fudd

I have a Honda 1997 Fourtrax. Never had a problem,
This Old 4x4 has never failed me.


----------



## DallanC

Why drag an elk? Get a lighter 'wheeler and do this:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/61033-12-year-old-completes-trifecta-elk.html

I prefer the smaller lighter machines to crawl into tight places you can't get into as easily with the bigger, taller machines. Use a 400cc machine and never felt underpowered. 4x4 is a must though. My machine is light enough if I get off and walk beside it, it will float up on top of pretty deep powder. Learned that the hard way once.

*IF* you wanted to get a winter track kit, a larger engine and power steering is recommended.

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster

I have also found that the smaller the better on fourwheelers. When it comes to riding on top of crusty snow and getting in an out of tight spots a 300 cc fourwheeler gets you farther than the bigger rigs. Ever try lifting a 700? When they get stuck they are stuck good. 

If you get a 300 stuck you can pick it up and get it out of anything. When it comes to dragging an elk most of your 4x4's are geared so low that they can pull an elk out of the woods.


----------



## Critter

My question would be where are you shooting elk where you can drive a 4 wheeler into to drag one out? 

I have a 400 Yamaha Kodiak and have hauled numerious elk out on ATV trails since I bought it in 2000. It is small enough that one man can take it just about anywhere and powerful enough to do the job.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Critter said:


> My question would be where are you shooting elk where you can drive a 4 wheeler into to drag one out?
> .


 I have dragged elk out of the Wasatch Mountains a few times using my machines. Sometimes you can't leave a designated trail, but you can get the elk to the trail and drag from there. Last year we hand drug a cow elk 150 yards (it sucked) then hooked up to the wheeler. It made the 1 1/2 mile trek back to the truck bearable.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Surprised at all the responses to smaller wheelers. I too like wheelers in the 400-450 range. Lighter better on gas. Heck my work has a 400 rihno and I pack 300-500 pounds of wire all the place with it.

The older I get the slower I feel I need to go


----------



## RandomElk16

It depends on the make and gearing also. I loved my old 350 trail Polaris 2 cycle 2 stroke... New 350's are by no means the same... I have field tested the 400, 500, and 700 sportsman's. The 700 isn't too heavy by any means. I like the 400 for trails but if you could, *I* feel a noticeable difference between it and the 500, and prefer the 500. 500 will do everything you want/need.

Most machines will cover a groomed trail with an elk just fine. Dragging one, snow, mud, and trail quality are where they are definitely separated.

2x4 are for kids and sand dunes.... I would never go hunting without having a 4x4 on hand.


----------



## DallanC

I routinely put 1000lbs of bricks, cement, construction crap etc on my Foreman. Love that heavy duty live rear axle.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

GO BIG OR GO HOME!

Just picked this baby up a couple weeks ago....









2014 Grizzly 700 with FI and EPS. Before that, I rode a YFZ450 and yes, you can elk hunt on a 2wd sport quad...but only if you're a badass! 

There are always determining factors for everyone because everyone's situation is different. If you ride the flat lands, work a ranch, etc. your needs will differ quite a bit from those that ride up high on the mountain in the tight trails. As has been mentioned, it isn't usually a matter of getting the elk out with a quad, but rather getting the quad to the elk or vica versa.

Motors above 400cc will have higher resale values typically, but a 400 will haul dead animals just fine so long as you pack it right and distribute the weight evenly.

The quad is simply a tool to be used, it still has to have the right operator to make it work.


----------



## Elkoholic8

Like these guys have already mentioned, about anything 4 wheel drive will work. I once packed a quartered cow elk, and 3 hunters up a pretty steep ridge with an older Honda 300. That thing was like a little tractor. It didn't go fast, and it was a rough riding little sucker, but it would haul!!!!

I currently own 2 Kawasaki Brute Force 650's, but neither have packed any animals yet. I can tell you that once you burry them in the snow up past the racks, they are a bugger to get out! My brother and I spent 3 hours going 60 yards last winter on his cow hunt. It's a good thing I had a winch and a lot of rope. Otherwise, I would have had to go back this spring to get them out.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I prefer two size 12's either Rocky or Danner. This year I might upgrade to some Kennetrex grippers. In all seriousness, I prefer the mid size machines as well. Straight up all you need. I personally don't ever drag animals very far. I cut em up and stick em on my pack frame or on the racks. The best part about ATVs is the wear and tear on a nice truck.--------SS


----------



## DallanC

Elkoholic8 said:


> I currently own 2 Kawasaki Brute Force 650's, but neither have packed any animals yet. I can tell you that once you burry them in the snow up past the racks, they are a bugger to get out! My brother and I spent 3 hours going 60 yards last winter on his cow hunt.


You guys discover SnoBunge's yet?

**Edit: You have to copy and paste the link because this ****ty forum software breaks the link

http://www.snobunje.com/public/index.php

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

I have a KIng Quad 450 and I often left wondering why anyone would need a 700; that thing flies around with my fat butt and a passenger. I like that it has the pull start, which many don't have. 4x4 is definitely the only way to go; it goes surprisingly well with the factory lockers. Speaking of weight, just eliminate all of the Polaris, way too heavy and way too unreliable. I have a good friend who has a rental business, won't touch any polaris, way too high of maintenance. From public demand they finally got two razors and had more problems in two months than they expected and they expected lots of problems. They swear by the Kawi and the Yamaha. I think they just dont like the pricing on Hondas as I know many who swear by them.


----------



## Critter

A friend of mine has one of these Arctic Cat 700 Diesels. Now if you want to talk about one heavy ATV, its dry weight is almost 900 lbs. The only nice thing that I can say about it is that it will go for a week without having to be refueled.


----------



## hamernhonkers

Paging tex-o-bob 😀


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

*Use Quads God Gave*

God gave us quads


----------



## LanceS4803

Huge29 said:


> I have a KIng Quad 450 and I often left wondering why anyone would need a 700;


 Bingo!
This is the machine I ride when I return to UT to hunt (hunting buddies second machine). Has done everything I've ever asked of it.
I ended up with a 650 Artic Cat here in TN, just because it was an absolute screaming steal that I couldn't pass up. Man is this a BIG machine. Heavy and totally fills the bed of my F-150. But, it has power to spare.


----------



## ridgetop

I think a heavy machine with a smaller engine would do better than a lighter but faster machine(with bigger engine) that would spin its tires more often.
I believe 4x4 and a really good set of tires is a must when trying to drag that much weight.
I have a Polaris 500 and love it and I'm sure it could do the job.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

the one I use to get elk off the mountain is a full time 4 wheel drive, weighs about 1200 pounds and leaves no trace:mrgreen: I call her Cleo...........


----------



## 2full

I have an old 2001 300 King Quad that has pulled a bunch of deer and elk around.
Has Low and super low options with 4wd, and 4 wheel lock. Will walk out of anywhere. Quiet and comfortable. It's the one I take huntin'. 
Have a 2004 Honda Ribicon 500 for kickin' around. Been a great machine. very good in snow, good ground clearance, and the automatic option helps in the snow.


----------



## klbzdad

I have a Yamaha Big Bear 400 IRS. I'm not going to break my neck racing on this thing but it has put several big machines to shame the last three years hauling my big fat butt AND seven (7) unquartered elk back to camp along with an untold number of mule deer while the Rhino and a couple other UTV and ATV's struggled just to hoist the things into the air. I like our Rhino when I have company to ride with, but I prefer riding and hauling with the Bear. Lock the 4x4 and differential and it will climb vertical objects!


----------



## lifes short

There is really not very much weight difference between the mid Horsepower machines and the larger horsepower machines. Brand to brand there are some differences.
Brand Size Dry weight lbs
Suzuki 400 615
Yamaha Big Bear 400 628
Yamaha Grizzly 350 606
Yamaha grizzly 700 648
Kawasaki Prairie 360 643
Kawasaki Brute Force 650 648
Kawasaki Brute Force 700 648
Honda Foreman 475 620
Honda Rubicon 500 630
Honda Rincon 700 648
Polaris Sportsman 400 688
polaris Sportsman 500 696
Polaris Sportsman 800 741 

The Yamaha 350 vs 700 only 42 pounds difference
Kawasaki 360 vs 700 only 5 pounds difference
Honda 475 vs 700 only 28 pounds difference
Polaris 400 vs 800 only 53 pounds difference

These are 2011 new specs.

I was real surprised how close the true dry weight is on these machines when I bought my last one. I thought the big machines would be a lot heavier. It looks like most people assume bigger is a lot heavier. Not so.


----------



## KineKilla

My thoughts are that you *might* find yourself needing more power one day, but I can't imagine ever wishing for less power.

Hauling animals seems to be more a matter of weight carrying capacity (suspension) rather than engine size...however, if you have to ride at full throttle or get running starts at every hill when loaded you are crossing into that unsafe area in my opinion. I'd rather have enough power on hand to be able to safely and slowly navigate when loaded, than having to ride it like you stole it in order to make it work.

Pushing these machines to their limits and beyond is ok at times, but rolling a 600+ lb. quad with an extra 300+ lbs. of meat strapped to it is a dangerous proposition...I know, I've seen it first hand. And that's just the meat and weight issue...add very sharp antlers to that equation and you really have to be careful.

I say buy what you can afford that you feel will fit your needs...if money isn't an issue then why not have the extra engine just in case?


----------



## DallanC

lifes short said:


> There is really not very much weight difference between the mid Horsepower machines and the larger horsepower machines. Brand to brand there are some differences.
> Brand Size Dry weight lbs
> Suzuki 400 615
> Yamaha Big Bear 400 628
> Yamaha Grizzly 350 606
> Yamaha grizzly 700 648
> Kawasaki Prairie 360 643
> Kawasaki Brute Force 650 648
> Kawasaki Brute Force 700 648
> Honda Foreman 475 620
> Honda Rubicon 500 630
> Honda Rincon 700 648
> Polaris Sportsman 400 688
> polaris Sportsman 500 696
> Polaris Sportsman 800 741
> 
> The Yamaha 350 vs 700 only 42 pounds difference
> Kawasaki 360 vs 700 only 5 pounds difference
> Honda 475 vs 700 only 28 pounds difference
> Polaris 400 vs 800 only 53 pounds difference
> 
> These are 2011 new specs.
> 
> I was real surprised how close the true dry weight is on these machines when I bought my last one. I thought the big machines would be a lot heavier. It looks like most people assume bigger is a lot heavier. Not so.


My 1997 Foreman 400 is 553 lbs dry, or around 100lbs less than the above machines (and just shy of 200lbs less than that 800!). It makes a HUGE difference even just riding around, you get less tired manhandling it in the rough terrain. There's a reason these big machines now have power steering.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Dukes_Daddy said:


> God gave us quads


 That is a huge piece of meat!

.


----------



## klbzdad

She's only a medium sized cow elk, but I'm not tiny. Hauled her around the hills back to camp with zero problems on my Big Bear 400 IRS. This has been the most reliable quad I've owned out of the six previous. I'll get another next year for the family to play with and ride on, but she's my go to for hunting season.










I like the new Honda Rancher since they finally added the independent rear suspension. KineKilla is right though, buy what you can afford and if you can afford the power monster, at least get one with power steering!!!!! I'm also going to guess you'll use it to trail ride and recreate on as well....the possibilities are endless now.


----------



## Daisy

We have tried just about all of them, but the Honda Foreman 500 w/ manual shift is the best IMHO. We use these for work, and can haul 1000 lbs plus, and get on average 15,000 miles per unit before we retire them.


----------



## KineKilla

Honda makes a great machine, no doubt. I'd only get either a Honda or a Yamaha but I'm a snob I suppose.

As has been mentioned....power steering can take most of the work out of wrangling a 700 lb. beast around the trails all day.


----------



## El Casador

Polaris 500 HO all around machine 8) we downed a elk one year up by state line reservoir and we talked to forest service personal she told us we could retrieve the elk with a the 4 wheeler as long as we threaded lightly and made one trail in and come back out the same way we did and it helped out alot


----------



## Fowlmouth

It sure seems everyone I ride with that own Polaris ATV's drive Dodge trucks. Guys with Yamahas drive Ford trucks and Honda guys are Chevy truck fans......... Have you guys noticed any pattern like this with the guys you ride with?


----------



## KineKilla

Might be some truth to that...

I drive both a Yamaha and a Ford. My friend however drives Suzuki / Chevy.


----------



## Critter

That's about like saying that those that drive Fords drink Budweiser and those that drive Chevy's drink Coors.

One friend drives a Ford and rides a Polaris
Another drives a Ford and rides a Arctic Cat
Another one drives a Dodge and rides a Yamaha
The other Dodge driver rides a Suzuki or a Arctic Cat
Another one drives a Dodge and rides a Honda

There is a lot out there on the buffet plate.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Critter said:


> That's about like saying that those that drive Fords drink Budweiser and those that drive Chevy's drink Coors.
> .


 I drive a Ford and drink Budweiser. (not at the same time though) However, I used to drink Coors when I owned a Chevy.


----------



## KineKilla

I'm a micro-brew fan myself, but if it's not that it's Bud Light.


----------



## LanceS4803

Fowlmouth said:


> It sure seems everyone I ride with that own Polaris ATV's drive Dodge trucks. Guys with Yamahas drive Ford trucks and Honda guys are Chevy truck fans......... Have you guys noticed any pattern like this with the guys you ride with?


 Sometimes it seems I am the only guy in the South riding an Artic Cat!


----------



## jshuag

I am surprised that there has been little mentioned on can-am so far. Does no one drive this brand? To expensive? Not trustworthy?


----------



## Fowlmouth

jshuag said:


> I am surprised that there has been little mentioned on can-am so far. Does no one drive this brand? To expensive? Not trustworthy?


 Old guys buy Can-Ams to pull behind their motorhomes. 
They are expensive, and who wants a 2 seater 4 wheeler? Then your wife thinks she has to come along every trip.........No thanks!


----------



## Huntoholic

I have owned or heavily used 3 wheelers and 4 wheelers since the early 80's. Had honda, Polaris and Can-Am. 185, 400, 500, 700cc.

For an individual person, I personally feel that a 400 or 500 is a good size. It has enough power to most anything a normal sane person would do. If you are going side by side or 2 up 650 to 800 should be more then enough.

I would deem all of the ones I've own or my family has owned as reliable. I can think of only one time I've had to retrieve or tow one off the mountain. We have had to limp back a few times, even after rolling, but got off the mountain under our own power. I think if you do your maintenance most will give you a good experience and long life. Ignore the maintenance and you will pay the fiddler. Least amount of maintenance was my honda 3 wheelers. Rode them from 1986 till 2006. Still has the original tires and yes we rode them a lot.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Huntoholic said:


> I have owned or heavily used 3 wheelers and 4 wheelers since the early 80's. Had honda, Polaris and Can-Am. 185, 400, 500, 700cc.
> Least amount of maintenance was my honda 3 wheelers. .


 3 wheelers were freaking fun! I have ridden those things since 1981 (185s) then got a 1984 200s, 1984 200x and my buddy had a 1985 350x. Those things are tanks and run forever. They are fun machines at the dunes. Trail riding was fun too, until everyone switched over to 4 wheelers. It made it tough because of all the brush and rocks in the middle of the 4 wheeler tracks, and my front wheel would bounce off of everything.

Let me ask you guys a question.....When do you have your valves adjusted or looked at? When you have hard starts? When you get backfires? When you hit a certain amount of miles?
I have talked to service department mechanics, and they always tell me I will know when it needs to be serviced. 1500 miles on my Grizzly and running like a champ. (I put 27 miles on it yesterday)


----------



## DallanC

I can hear when my valves start needing adjustment on all my hondas. They are so easy to adjust it only takes a few minutes.

My '97 still has less than 5000 miles... but they are really hard rough miles I wouldn't wish on anyone. It looks pretty pristine until you climb under it and look at the frame... all scratched and dinged from rock crawling. I really should put some additional skid plates under it.

-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic

Fowlmouth said:


> 3 wheelers were freaking fun! I have ridden those things since 1981 (185s) then got a 1984 200s, 1984 200x and my buddy had a 1985 350x. Those things are tanks and run forever. They are fun machines at the dunes. Trail riding was fun too, until everyone switched over to 4 wheelers. It made it tough because of all the brush and rocks in the middle of the 4 wheeler tracks, and my front wheel would bounce off of everything.
> 
> Let me ask you guys a question.....When do you have your valves adjusted or looked at? When you have hard starts? When you get backfires? When you hit a certain amount of miles?
> I have talked to service department mechanics, and they always tell me I will know when it needs to be serviced. 1500 miles on my Grizzly and running like a champ. (I put 27 miles on it yesterday)


So far never had any valve adjusted on any machine I've owned. 1500 miles is just getting broke in. Most of our issues has been front "hubs", u joints, and electrical. That does remind me I did have to retrieve one of my Can-Am's (poor design, upgraded). So two rigs I've had to retrieve off the mountain.
The only thing I could not do with that 3 wheeler was move an elk. It stood the baby right up on its end.


----------

